# Tried Kali For the First time this week



## Ping898 (Apr 4, 2008)

So there is a small group of folks that do Kali a few times a week at work and I joined them this week.  The first day was awkward for me, I am a kenpo-ist by training and I felt that much of what I was doing was going against my kenpo instincts, like with the stances, and that left me kind of ambivalent about Kali, but still interested in going back.  So I went today and I liked kali today a lot more than on tues...I was able to get into it more and it wasn't quite so much a struggle to do things different than my past training dictated....though there were a few instances where I kept wanting to do a front crossover step instead of the female triangle. 

Anyways, I know nothing of the training, skill level or background of the guy teaching it, but I have enough MA experience to recognize he's not pulling this out of his butt, and a few of the things he's taught jives with some of the seminars I have done.  As an added benefit, he has a real passion for this which makes it that much better to learn from him.


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> So there is a small group of folks that do Kali a few times a week at work and I joined them this week. The first day was awkward for me, I am a kenpo-ist by training and I felt that much of what I was doing was going against my kenpo instincts, like with the stances, and that left me kind of ambivalent about Kali, but still interested in going back. So I went today and I liked kali today a lot more than on tues...I was able to get into it more and it wasn't quite so much a struggle to do things different than my past training dictated....though there were a few instances where I kept wanting to do a front crossover step instead of the female triangle.
> 
> Anyways, I know nothing of the training, skill level or background of the guy teaching it, but I have enough MA experience to recognize he's not pulling this out of his butt, and a few of the things he's taught jives with some of the seminars I have done. As an added benefit, he has a real passion for this which makes it that much better to learn from him.


 
Cool!! Glad you're having fun!   I train in Arnis and yes, I can relate to what you're saying as far as the stances go.  One thing that I love about arts like this, is that they blend well with others.  

If you don't mind me asking, what type of Kali are you taking?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool Ping.  I hope you enjoy your foray into the FMA's!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

Kali blends well with Kenpo (EPAK, only style of Kenpo I am familiar with).

You can still use your Kenpo concepts with Kali.  

You're gonna love the knife work.  This will may also change how you do your disarms in Kenpo.

With your Kenpo background you can analyze the movements in two arts (Kenpo and Kali).


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 4, 2008)

MJS said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what type of Kali are you taking?



I have no clue...didn't even know there were different types until just now.  The training situation doesn't allow much time to find out that sort of info and Russ the guy teaching it doesn't seem to volunteer it.  
Since we are all fitting this in during and after work, half the time people are late cause coming from meetings and the training part seems to run long as it is cause everyone wants to get everything they can and then we all run to the locker rooms to change and go where we need to go....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2008)

Good for you!

Ed Parker demonstrating the knife (clip). What speed! How can someone that size be that fast, and that precise?


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 4, 2008)

impressive.  I had not seen that before


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Kali blends well with Kenpo (EPAK, only style of Kenpo I am familiar with).
> 
> You can still use your Kenpo concepts with Kali.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, yes, yes!!!!  I agree with this 100%!!!


----------



## MJS (Apr 4, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> I have no clue...didn't even know there were different types until just now. The training situation doesn't allow much time to find out that sort of info and Russ the guy teaching it doesn't seem to volunteer it.
> Since we are all fitting this in during and after work, half the time people are late cause coming from meetings and the training part seems to run long as it is cause everyone wants to get everything they can and then we all run to the locker rooms to change and go where we need to go....


 

No problem...just thought I'd ask.   Glad you're enjoying the training!  I'm sure you'll be happy with what you see in the art.

Mike


----------



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!  First time I saw this clip of SGM Parker using a knife.

Thanks for the clip.


----------

